# 101 North from Palo Alto to Fremont, Navigation picks wrong exit lane every time



## BayAreaModel3Owner (Sep 19, 2017)

Navigation (NOA) says it will turn right on to Willow Rd East, but consistently wants to place the car in the exit-only lane going to East Palo Alto (which is the exit before Willow Rd). This has been going on for a long time. Granted there was constant road construction on this part of 101 for a long time, but I figure a lot of Tesla employees drive this route on a daily basis and that this bug would have been spotted and squashed a long time ago. Anyone else seeing this or similar problem? For now I have gone back to confirming lane changes, I find the current version of Autopilot too erratic for automatic changes.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Have you submitted a bug report from the voice command in the car? Say "bug report" and then quickly state the issue so it gets sent to Tesla


----------

